# 2 days as deck hand



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

<DIV id=body0>The search for tuna has been difficult to say the least. The wahoo have also been hit or miss. This is an example of the struggle we have been having. A limit of AJ's and a mako for the day.










Bear in mind we catch a lot of fish but with a lot of seasons closed and the customers just wanting to target a certain fish this cold windy winter has been depressing. That being said we make the best of it as you can tell by my previous posts.










I ran the last 2 days with Capt Troy Wetzel. The first day we trolled hard for wahoo. After several rigs and some open water the wahoo were not hungry. We marked a lot so they are still around. We gave up on them and tried for Amberjack. They also were finikey.










I suggested to Capt Troy we make a short, 8 mile, run into a shallower area near by to get some live bait and maybe something for the dinner plate. Turned out to be a good move. We got 8 Lane snapper along with some out of season red snapper and gag grouper.










We put some white trout and croaker into the live well and ran back out for our limit of amberjack.










As you can see running from 5:30 am till picture time at the dock is a long day just trying to get a good catch. We still have to clean the fish, the boat, and get things set for the next day. I get home about 8:30 as a rule. Good thing I live close by.










On day 2 I was able to cast net a dozen bait before getting to the boat about 5:15. We went for the amberjack first and then we were to try for wahoo and maybe some tuna if any reports of them happened. The sharks, got our first set of baits. We got a large gag grouper and also a red snapper in the mid 20 pound range. The gag went back without having to be vented and the red snapper swam back happy after a proper venting. We wound up getting some more bait off another boat near by and at least found some nice AJ's. 










Late in the day one of the boats hooks up with a tuna. We were near by and picked up and ran for the area. We chummed it hard and only managed 1 blackfin and lost a yellowfin. The fish never came up in our slick as should be the norm in that area but we got some action before having to head in.










Two long days with a great bunch of guys from Arkansas and Capt. Troy. 

Life is Good!</DIV></DIV>Fishing is not a matter of life or death. It's more important than that!</DIV></DIV>Capt Hoop</DIV>Our Freedom</DIV>


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the posts! ~


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Got a couple meals outta it....:clap:letsdrink


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

:clap


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Lets see some pics of the twin vee pilot house!!!!


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Will get them soon. Capt. Troy has asked me to run with him Fri. Sat. and Sun. I have nothing booked so I will run with him unless somebody books with me before that.


----------



## fishinknots (Feb 26, 2010)

Greetings from GON.......



Again, I will have to try some sharks.........


----------

